# Fuse Box



## olliesdad (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm trying to find the passenger side fascia fuse box on my 2010 Peugeot Boxer Elddis Autoquest 180. The user manual says 'Remove the bolts and tilt the box to access the fuses'. But which bolts and which box and where? Please regard me as totally dim. Thanks very much.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Might be a daft idea BUT its possible that you are looking on the wrong side of the cab!!!

French (Peugeot) passengers side is UK drivers side :wink: 

Worth checking !!! Any flip/fold down fuse panel should be fairly obvious !!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Under the bonnet there is a fuse box on the near side the other fuse box is on the off side to the right of the steering wheel.
There are other fuse boxes for the hab area one under a seat and one hidden in the off side rear door pillar.
What are you looking for?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

My boxer fuses (2008) is by the drivers right knee.... there is a small cover (2 screws) and they are all in there.


----------



## olliesdad (Dec 19, 2013)

looking for fuse 44 (12v sockets in cab)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

olliesdad said:


> looking for fuse 44 (12v sockets in cab)


Any help?


----------



## olliesdad (Dec 19, 2013)

Opened obvious cover on driver's side. Found fuse 44. Took out Fuse 44. Fuse 44 blown.

Motorhome facts 1, Peugeot owner's handbook 0.

Thanks all. Problem solved xxx


----------

